# Ohhh Crappie Day!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a buddy went to Yeller River yesterday to play with his new power on his boat and try out fer Crappie Masters.....Buddy did awesome (he's like Fink but of the fishing world) and I finally caught a few.... Total was 12 and the 3 biggest were 13.5 the rest were mixed! Caught half on minners and 1/2 on jigs.....as you can see from the pics the scenery was AWESOME and a few hours on the water meant a good meal or 2!!! Also got a few feet pics in there!!! Rain was sporadic and was off the water before dark fall so I could hit up BW fer some stripers!!!!....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking fish Jason! I see you snuck in the celebrity foot shot! Haha! Great fishing report!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Im digging the whale and smiling tornado in the 4rth pic... Nice mess


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice report Jason


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard those are pretty good to eat. :yes:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice pictures of good fish good eating thks for sharing, except the Foot


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> Im digging the whale and smiling tornado in the 4rth pic... Nice mess


Every once in a while, a whale can be seen in Ole Yeller!!! and the tornado blew my socks off!!!! We fished through the whole thing though!!!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't want to know your spot.but was the crappie deep or shallow


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang nice mess, I haven't touch the river since November.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Don't want to know your spot.but was the crappie deep or shallow


Deep w/ a bit of current...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Dang nice mess, I haven't touch the river since November.


I have fished more this hunting season then hunted!!!:001_huh::thumbsup: Love hunting, just better at fishing!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason.....now U R talking! Nicest bunch of crappie I have seen from these parts in some time.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Get some sun on those ashy white legs 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Man, I didn't know you were a crappy fisherman Jason. Those are some nice ones. Nice deer Logan got too btw... Sorry I don't get on here much anymore.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> Man, I didn't know you were a crappy fisherman Jason. Those are some nice ones. Nice deer Logan got too btw... Sorry I don't get on here much anymore.



No excuses Tarver!!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report bud! I'd like to hang into a few of them.. How's the Striper bite lately? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

timjb83 said:


> Great report bud! I'd like to hang into a few of them.. How's the Striper bite lately?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


We cleaned up a few stripes the same night we caught the crappie! Plan on hitting it this week too maybe! :thumbsup:


----------

